# Wild Muscadine vines in Arkansas



## garymc (May 23, 2013)

While hiking in the woods at Fairfield Bay, Arkansas, I sawwild muscadine vines all over the place. Not one vine did I see with a trunk bigger in diameter than my little finger. I saw vines that had trunks smaller than a pencil that were loaded with tiny grapes If I can figure out how to reduce a jpg on my phone I'll post a pic.


----------



## bigdrums2 (May 24, 2013)

Yep, they are all over the south.


----------



## olusteebus (May 24, 2013)

If no one is cultivating them, I would fertilize them.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 25, 2013)

Brings back memories of summers spent with friends gorging on wild blackberries and muscadines and then napping in the shade by the honeysuckles. Every day till they all fell off.


----------



## garymc (May 30, 2013)

But don't the vines get big out in the wild? My 5 year old cultivated vines are almost as big as my wrist.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 30, 2013)

Never paid attention to the vine size. They grew along a cattle fence and way up into a pine tree. And the blackberries were in a thicket a few feet behind them. They disappeared in high school when somebody came by and sprayed them all down with weed killer. Dang property owners........


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> Never paid attention to the vine size. They grew along a cattle fence and way up into a pine tree. And the blackberries were in a thicket a few feet behind them. They disappeared in high school when somebody came by and sprayed them all down with weed killer. Dang property owners........



 Danged trespassers........  We'll git ridda them, we'll kill them grapes they comes after!

Gary, sounds like transplant time in fall.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 30, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Danged trespassers........  We'll git ridda them, we'll kill them grapes they comes after!
> 
> Gary, sounds like transplant time in fall.



Woah now! We weren't trespassers, his daughters and my sisters were friends and we all played out there together! 

Only time he ever got really mad was when I was squirrel hunting with my pellet gun and he heard me pumping it up and thought I was chopping on one of his trees with an axe.


----------



## garymc (May 31, 2013)

I have 14 varieties of muscadines already. Don't think I'll be driving 200 miles for wild vines. I would like to eat some to see if they're any different. I do have a few seedlings that have come up around my vines where I spit the seeds. I guess they would be similar to wild ones.


----------



## bigdrums2 (May 31, 2013)

Similar, but only single sexed.


----------

